# HAF X Frontpanel - USB kaputt!



## Rurdo (1. November 2012)

Hallo!
Ich bin gestern über ein angestecktes Kabel gestolpert und hab das Kabel inkl USB-Buchse herausgerissen -.-
Nun sind die beiden USB 3.0 Stecker hinüber... 
Das Frontpanel kann man ja abschrauben... Gibt es da ein Ersatz-Frontpanel?
Und gibt es etwas zu beachten z.b. die LED´s (ich kann nicht Löten, Schrumpfschlauch hab ich aber da)
Mfg, Rurdo


----------



## Lord Wotan (15. November 2013)

Front USB 3.0 Kabel für Cooler Master HAF X nachbestellen


Und hier  kann man das nachbestellen.
HAF X USB Card - Cooler Master Europe Store


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2013)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Front USB 3.0 Kabel für Cooler Master HAF X nachbestellen
> 
> 
> Und hier  kann man das nachbestellen.
> HAF X USB Card - Cooler Master Europe Store


 
OT aber: Jetzt wo ich das auf dem Link da sehe, fällt mir erst auf das sie das Ding bei meinem HAF X falsch herum eingebaut haben


----------



## Rurdo (15. November 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> OT aber: Jetzt wo ich das auf dem Link da sehe, fällt mir erst auf das sie das Ding bei meinem HAF X falsch herum eingebaut haben



Bei mir ist es aber auch auf den Kopf gestellt.. Sie habens wohl aus der falschen Perspektive Fotografiert^^


----------

